

Four questions to ask at every business meeting you ever attend - dctoedt
http://www.ontechnologylaw.com/2010/05/pppa-four-questions-to-ask-at-every-business-meeting-you-ever-attend/

======
dctoedt
[FROM OP:] I thought of a fifth question and updated the posting.

------
dctoedt
[FROM OP:] Wow - almost 1,000 extra hits in four hours ....

